# Incredible Chinese balls



## duncanh (19 Sep 2010)

I just saw this video posted on Andi Wolfe's blog and thought people here would be interested. 

It'll never be the sort of thing that I'd want to turn but I certainly admire what he produces.


----------



## Bodrighy (19 Sep 2010)

Pretty amazing. 
It's the sort of thing I'd love to have the skill to do but like you Duncan I don't think I'd want to spend 6 months making one.

Pete


----------



## Jonzjob (19 Sep 2010)

That is really quite something! It's a bit of a shame that there isn't any of him actually doing it?

Ta for the video Duncan!!


----------



## dannykaye (19 Sep 2010)

is it me or does he say they are turning? if so this is totally beyond my comprehension, one ball inside another I can just about see...


----------



## Dalboy (19 Sep 2010)

If you want to have a go at chinese balls then you need something like this

http://www.axminster.co.uk/crown-crown- ... prod19728/

And also get this book

Woodturning Wizardry - David Springett 

Very interesting read


----------



## Bodrighy (19 Sep 2010)

David Springett has a video on these if you are interested in having a go. Not sure if there are any as intricate in there as the French ones. 

Pete


----------



## dannykaye (19 Sep 2010)

if anyone has a dvd of this it is selling secondhand at amazon for £119+!!!


----------



## frugal (20 Sep 2010)

One of my ultimate goals with turning is to be able to make some of these chinese balls.


----------

